# Torque specs source



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Looking for reliable torque specs. there is a lot of varying info online

1. intake manifold bolts (iron heads) and front intake to timing cover bolt (aluminum intake)
2. water pump bolts
3. water pump pulley bolts
4. crank pulley bolts
5. coolant neck bolts (aluminum intake)
6. valve cover bolts (cork gasket)


thanks!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Factory service manual. In each chapter relating to the procedure.


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Butler performance site.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

yep, just saw the Butler site. cool. Wallace racing has them too. 
thanks, shoulda dug around a bit more before asking


----------



## Montreux (Mar 8, 2009)

Just remember to tighten the manifold-to-water pump bolt first. The manifold must be free to slide forward and compress the seal. Torque for this bolt is “not much”.


----------

